# "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?



## Saibling (13. September 2004)

Hallo

Wie bewahrt ihr eure am Angelausflug benutzten Vorfächer auf, oder gebt ihr sie jedesmal aufgewickelt in den richtigen Hakenkarton?|kopfkrat 
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich des öfteren auf verscheidene Fische angle, und nicht jedesmal die Vorfächer wieder richtig einordnen will;|rolleyes 

Chris


----------



## levalex (13. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

ich nehm da ne leere "pringles" dose.
 ich fixiere die schlaufe mit einer reißzwecke, wickle das vorfach rum un steche den haken in die pappe!
 man kann auch wickelbrettchen kaufen, die haben in meinen augen aber den nachteil, 
 daß das vorfach knicke bekommt und spröde werden kann!!
 der umfang der chips-dose ist groß genug um den memoryefekt zu verhindern (drall)
 und knicke sind ausgeschlossen, weil die dose rund ist!


----------



## Fangnix (13. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Dünne Vorfächer schmeiß ich meist weg, da ich ihnen nicht mehr traue, die Haken sammle ich. Dickere wickel ich um meine Finger und tu die in mein Angelkasten und zuhause in die Tüte.

Wäre für bessere Alternativen auch dankbar...


----------



## EMZET (13. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Ich nehem einen Schwamm. Die Schlaufe vom Vorfach am Schwamm fixsieren, um den Schwamm wicklen und den Haken durch die Öse des Vorfaches in den Schwamm stecken.

Gruß

EMZET


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Mein Händler hat so kleine praktische Dinger dafür. Kosten 1 Euro. Sehen aus, wie eine Art Schwamm, der mit Plaste umrandet ist und die Plaste hat oben und unten nocken, wo man die Schlaufe einhängen kann. Man wickelt das Vorfach drum und den Haken fixiert man dann in dem Schwamm, der drin ist.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (14. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Hi @all
ich wickle meine Vorfächer auf ne Schaumstoffrolle die zur Isolation von Heizungsrohren verwendet wird, man bekommt diese in jedem Baumarkt. Mit Stecknadeln werden die Ösen der Vorfächer fixiert und der Haken wird dann neben der Wicklung eingestochen. sollte sich mal ein Vorfach vertüddeln so schneide ich den Haken einfach ab und stecke ihn auch in den Schaumstoff und binde ihn dann später neu...so geht nichts verloren.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Fangnix (14. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

So ähnlich wie Mr. Lepo mach ich das mit meinen Stahlvorfächern. Für Normale ist mir das aber zu sperrig. Gibts da noch andere, kleinere Lösungen?


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*







Nich sperrig aber übersichtlich und sauber#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Saibling (14. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Hi barsch_zocker 

Das ist eine sehr gute Lösung find ich!

Diese kleinen Plastikdosen haben wir sogar in der Firma für unsere Fräser, dass ich da erst jetzt draufkomm!#q 

Die Idee ist Spitze !#6 
Endlich Ordnung im Fischkoffer;

Grüße Chris


----------



## Rosi (20. September 2004)

*AW: "Gebrauchte" Vorfächer aufbewahren?*

Ich schneide immer 4eckige Stücke aus alten Kartons, oben ein bischen einschneiden, dort kommt der Anfang rein. Dann rumwickeln und die Haken einpieken. Am Ende kommt das alles in eine durchsichtige Frühstückstüte. So kann ich immer sehen was drin ist. Nach dem angeln die Tüte eine Weile offen liegen lassen, damit alles schön trocken bleibt. Und ganz wichtig , es dürfen keine Stücke vom Wurm am Haken eintrocknen, denn die werden wie Beton. Bei diesem System benötigt man nicht viel Platz. Die kleinen Tüten packe ich nach Fischart zusammen noch mal in eine größere Tüte. Eine für Aal, eine für Scholle, eine für dunkle Nächte ... Gruß Rosi


----------

